# Chanel Allure



## seagreen55 (Jul 25, 2005)

This is my signature scent. I've been wearing it for 9 years now and constantly receive compliments--even from the same people who've mentioned it before. It smells amazing on me, for some reason. I love it. 

Chanel is introducing a new version of it in late September '05, called Allure Sensuelle. It's supposedly targeted at younger consumers, like teens.


----------



## MimiStillLovesRoger (Aug 28, 2005)

This is my bestfriends signiture scent. Her friends tell her they smell it on other people and think of her. Its really powerful.


----------



## laperle (Aug 2, 2008)

It's my signature one, too.

For, at least, 10 years. 

People love it on me and I've noticed that some friends and colleagues bought the Sensuelle in an attempt to smell as good as me.


----------



## loriblu (May 9, 2010)

This is great everyday perfume


----------

